# White house cuts more tse prion funding



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Tuesday, February 14, 2012


White House budget proposes cuts to ag programs including TSE PRION disease aka mad cow type disease


http://transmissiblespongiformencep...2/white-house-budget-proposes-cuts-to-ag.html


----------

